# Handgun on military base?



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i am going to be traveling via airline from michigan to denver, colorado. once we arrive in colorado, we will be staying with family on an airforce base. i have researched the airport rules for the handgun, but don't have a clue what the miltary laws are for bringing a handgun on and off base. anyone able to enlighten me here? does the handgun have to stay at home? thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2008)

Check with the Provost Marshal at the base. Many of the regulations are base specific with some not allowing any firearms to others that allow them if cased, etc. In a post 911 world I would be sure of the regs as you could have issues if your vehicle is searched.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I saw this come up on another site - even soldiers are not allowed to carry concealed unless under direct orders. So, a civilian can't. 

That is exactly what I read on the other thread last week.

I believe the suggestion was to contact someone on the base beforehand, and see what to do. The guard or someone else may take your weapon until you leave the base.


----------



## samskara (Jul 19, 2006)

I would leave it at home, its usually a big hassle and you'll almost certainly have to leave it in the armory which I would never do to one of my firearms.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have _never_ been on a military base that permitted CCW, unless you're a CID agent. The military is basically an anti-gun institution. I have met more soldiers (almost invariably officers) who are terrified of weapons than I have civilians.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i'm actually not looking to carry concealed on base, just wondering if i can even get the handgun on and off base without major hassles. i doubt there is must need to carry on base. i am planning to go hiking in the mountains with my brother-in-law and would like the gun for that and for going out around town.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Ain't gonna happen on Federal property. Call ahead to ask for a place to store it. They might let you take it to the Base Range.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i'm actually not looking to carry concealed on base, just wondering if i can even get the handgun on and off base without major hassles.


In that case, I'll go ahead and change the title.


----------



## SAS MAYHEM (May 16, 2007)

Go look up the base your going to on the net most base web site discuss this.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

You could send it from a local FFL to a nearby FFL outside the base and pick it up when you go on your hiking trip. Then, on the way back, ship it back near your home the same way. You will have to make arrangements in advance and ship via air at about $20 per shipment. Is $40 worth the peace of mind on your hiking trip? That's for you to answer. Also, if you are going to another state, check the carry and concealment laws there so you are in compliance.


----------



## Thunder 9 (Nov 4, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> The military is basically an anti-gun institution. I have met more soldiers (almost invariably officers) who are terrified of weapons than I have civilians.


What a sad commentary and frightening thought.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Please do not bring a weapon onto a military base. I'm not allowed at the Groton Sub base, even though I am in the Navy. I would just leave it at home. You will be safe on the base, dont worry. It would be way too much hassle even if they do allow it. Enjoy your trip, be safe.


----------



## Benzbuilder (Sep 7, 2006)

While stationed at Alamada Naval air Station, My parents and brothers made the journey out to the Base. My father, CCW in hand, stored his pistol with the base security. He retrieved it for the trip home. He Did not attempt to carry it onto the base. That is against regs. Even I could not keep personal firearms on base.


----------

